# Scorpion premolt?



## dban (Oct 22, 2008)

Tarantulas have indicators such as not eating, dark abdomen, less active. 
How do you know when a scorpion is in premolt? 
I've tried searching but it's not coming up with any good info.


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 22, 2008)

preety much the same thing but their collour lightens


----------



## radicaldementia (Oct 22, 2008)

Some scorps darken in color just like Ts.  I have a C. margaritatus who recently molted into 6i, before she molted she was noticeably darker.

I think though the best indicator is they get really fat, are less active, and stop eating.  Just like how a T's abdomen fattens up, the scorp's entire body balloons up.  

Here's a pic of one of my 2i B. jacksoni a couple days before he molted, he looks like he's about to explode!


----------



## dban (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey my B jacksoni looks like that too. He's been like that for a while though; how long do they usually stay in premolt?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Depends on the species. Sometime you can even see the new exo through the old one in the picture above I can still kinda see it.


----------



## bjaeger (Oct 22, 2008)

dban said:


> Hey my B jacksoni looks like that too. He's been like that for a while though; how long do they usually stay in premolt?


Mine stayed for that for about a week. They were kept around 80F, though.

I find it best to increase the temps a bit (if not already heated) and increase the humidity slightly higher than average and it seems to trigger the molting sequence.


----------



## V e n o m (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

Do you guys think my h.hottentotta is in premolt? The picture on the left was taken a week ago, while the one on the left is the latest.


----------

